# Rewards



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Seems ok if you don't mind getting paid on a green dot debit card. Cash back on fuel up to 6% saves a couple hundred bucks a year. Not sure if anything else they're offering is really that big of a deal.


----------

